# Kitchen Countertop Area Receptacle



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If that looks totally out of place how about a countertop mounted receptacle?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

How out of place will it look? Will you have a flat trim piece to cut the box into it?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Okay, so kitchen cabinets are going to be installed right up to two double hung windows. I have no room to install a receptacle other than between double hung windows that have a large enough area to put in a cut in box. It may look a bit out of place. What say you?


I just want to clear up this question .,,

the cabinets do go right to the window but how low the space between the countertop to the bottom of the cabinets is ?? 

and the space from countertop backsplash to bottom of window.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I just want to clear up this question .,,
> 
> the cabinets do go right to the window but how low the space between the countertop to the bottom of the cabinets is ??
> 
> and the space from countertop backsplash to bottom of window.


Not enough space between cabinets and window to install a wall receptacle.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Install a sillites receptacle where ever it will fit to meet code. http://www.sillites.com/newconstruction.php 
Much smaller and easier to hide then a regular duplex. If it needs to go in the backsplash, have the painter faux finish the cover to match. Hell, they can caulk the cover into place after your inspection. The homeowner is never going to use it anyways


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Not enough space between cabinets and window to install a wall receptacle.


I think he was leaning towards wiremold type receptacles under the cabinets adjacent to the window sides.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would use the sillite receptacles and put them on the sides of the window if the distance allows. If the counter is the same height as the sill then IMO, that would not be allowed as it is face up in a counter. If here is a small difference in height then IMO, it is compliant. I have actually done the install both ways I mentioned.


----------

